# will it work



## boonehunter (Mar 8, 2010)

plan on doing some night hunting for hogs with gun mounted lights over feeders and was just wondering. 3 1/2 00buck (18 pellets) out to 40 or 50 yards head and neck area shots will it bring down a hog. some of the hogs we have been killing are over 200 pounds.


----------



## JohnE (Mar 8, 2010)

They will be in the dirt


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 8, 2010)

Not always.


----------



## JohnE (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats why you dont stop shooting til they do


----------



## markland (Mar 8, 2010)

True dat Marty, big hogs are totally different animals and when you put the range farther out you loose some energy out of the load, and buckshot pellets in themselves do not carry alot of energy, it is the combined inpact of several pellets that can add the shock factor, but penetration alone is not that great.  Smaller pigs, heck yeah, buckshot can be very effective, but on big hogs, not so much.  You would be better off shooting slugs!  Good luck.


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 8, 2010)

If your shooting 40-50 yards and planning on killing bigger hogs (200+),  id whip out the "ol trusty" 30-30 open site and just go for the head shots


----------



## boonehunter (Mar 8, 2010)

40 to 50 would be the max id be shooting. going to set up about 20 yards from the bait.  if they come all the way in no problem but if they hang up thats what i was wondering.


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have shot pigs (100-150lbs) with 3" buck shot at 15 yards and watched them roll over and get right back up and take off running. The only thing I would trust coming out the end of a shotgun for hogs is a slug. I have had to many instances where buckshot/00 buck just wasnt enough. Good luck with the hogs, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## markland (Mar 8, 2010)

Big difference between 20yds and 40-50yds.  Just wait on them and they will come in, but if they have been hunted on that feeder or you have shot a couple off of it, they will usually hang up out of range or circle around before coming in so be very attentive to wind direction and setup up downwind and 40-50yds from the feeder if they are pressured and wait on them if you want to kill a very big hog.  Now the little ones will run right in, but the bigger ones will usually hang back.  Good luck!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 8, 2010)

i shot 1 at 15 yards (maybe a tad less) with 00 this year, 3 INCH, i think it has 15 pellets. it turned and ran. i think maybe it dropped a few hundred yards away, but only flinched right there. that night i heard the 'yotes like crazy in the direction the hog ran (across road, not my property).

after the fact, i asked on this forum about the shot placement. i was told shoulder was bad for 00 buck. i only had 1 chance. next time i will try head shot with buck. i HOPE it works better then the shoulders.

good luck to ya!


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been using a shotgun a whole bunch the last two months. Slugs are best for big ones from 0-100 yards. From 0-50 yards I'd use copper plated 00 buck, pure lead is way too soft and flattens out ( we dug some out after having to follow up with the 308 )and you wont get good penatration. Federal makes a great 3" 00 copper plated thats easy to find and puts holes right through them. I've also had it break the long bones on the back legs and that sure slow's them down if you dont get a head/spine shot.

Dixie tri ball is a great 'in between' as far as buck and slugs go. The picture is a tri ball to a huge sows heart.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 8, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> Dixie tri ball is a great 'in between' as far as buck and slugs go. The picture is a tri ball to a huge sows heart.



I have heard that the Tri-Ball will go clean thru both sides and the heart @ 50 yds on a 300+# hog


----------



## weekender (Mar 8, 2010)

I have found several buckshot in the plates of boars, and not all that big of boars either. I would shoot something besides buckshot if I were you.


----------



## boonehunter (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for the info. i tried hunting at night last time we were there and couldnt get the hog in the scope fast enough. i will be using a benelli super black eagle and a pattern master choke with the 3 1/2" buckshot. should be able to get 3 shots off real quick if needed. i will let everyone know how it works when we get back. heading out for the swamps wednseday.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 9, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> i shot 1 at 15 yards (maybe a tad less) with 00 this year, 3 INCH, i think it has 15 pellets. it turned and ran. i think maybe it dropped a few hundred yards away, but only flinched right there. that night i heard the 'yotes like crazy in the direction the hog ran (across road, not my property).
> 
> after the fact, i asked on this forum about the shot placement. i was told shoulder was bad for 00 buck. i only had 1 chance. next time i will try head shot with buck. i HOPE it works better then the shoulders.
> 
> good luck to ya!





Jester896 said:


> I have heard that the Tri-Ball will go clean thru both sides and the heart @ 50 yds on a 300+# hog





weekender said:


> I have found several buckshot in the plates of boars, and not all that big of boars either. I would shoot something besides buckshot if I were you.




Regular buck shot is really not hard enough ..it will penetrate softer tissue and hang up in tougher stuff and not get to the vitals.  If you have to use buck the copper plated goes through both sides easy @ 50 yds.  Don’t forget to lead …


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 16, 2010)

*Big Buckshot*

Those Tri-Ball rounds were designed for hog hunting.  Each pellet weighs 3/4th ounce and are cast out of a hard lead alloy.  Those big buckshshot will bust through a boar hog's gristle shield!

My 870 Express shoots Tri-Ball to the point of aim at 40yards with just a bead on a vent rib.  Patterns run less than 5 inches at 40yds with an extended full choke.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 17, 2010)

*Buckshot:*



weekender said:


> I have found several buckshot in the plates of boars, and not all that big of boars either. I would shoot something besides buckshot if I were you.



If you are referring to small buckshot like 000B, I agree.

Big buckshot is in another power/penetration range altogether.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Federal Premium 00Buck and a Patternmaster should be good out to 40 yds. I would not go 50 with it, but it will be very effective at 40 yds. I am going to buy some of the Tri-Ball and put that through my Patternmaster for a field test. I will let you know the outcome...


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> The Federal Premium 00Buck and a Patternmaster should be good out to 40 yds. I would not go 50 with it, but it will be very effective at 40 yds. I am going to buy some of the Tri-Ball and put that through my Patternmaster for a field test. I will let you know the outcome...



i think i would back off the choke a little to IM


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 18, 2010)

*Try an extended conventional choke tube*



bullsprig1100 said:


> The Federal Premium 00Buck and a Patternmaster should be good out to 40 yds. I would not go 50 with it, but it will be very effective at 40 yds. I am going to buy some of the Tri-Ball and put that through my Patternmaster for a field test. I will let you know the outcome...



I suspect you will find the most consistent Tri-Ball patterns with an extended conventional choke tube with a 1" parallel section. From a Remchoke barrel extended tubes with exit diameters from .70 to .675 inch seem to perform best. I use a Briley .695"/ Full choke in my 870.

That said it would be of interest to see how patternmaster handles the big Dixie Tri-Ball buckshot.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 18, 2010)

i use Tru-Lock
My Turkey is .640
   Turkey XXF.670
                   XF.685
                     F.695
                  IM.700
                    M.705
Pretty much standard across the board..i don't have any problem turning clay target to dust @ 75+ yds with an IM choke.  I find that large shot tend to beat together much worse than smaller disrupting the harmonics of the shot...if it is beating together it will disrupt or spread the pattern considerably more than if it is not...the absolute best thing for him to do is pattern his own gun with what he has and go from there.  I would try 3" then 3 1/2" with each choke you are considering using to see where you get the best results


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 14, 2010)

*Tri-Ball Buckshot vs OOB*

Dixie Tri-Ball Buckshot compared to an equal weight of 00B


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 14, 2010)

And this has to do with hog dogging in what way ?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

markland said:


> True dat Marty, big hogs are totally different animals and when you put the range farther out you loose some energy out of the load, and buckshot pellets in themselves do not carry alot of energy, it is the combined inpact of several pellets that can add the shock factor, but penetration alone is not that great.  Smaller pigs, heck yeah, buckshot can be very effective, but on big hogs, not so much.  You would be better off shooting slugs!  Good luck.



True that but i think the double o buck will do it try to get like 30 yards so you know there going down.i'll be lookin for some pics on here post them on here even though there of like spot ans stalk or tree stand huntin i wanna see them.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

.60 caliber buckshot said:


> Dixie Tri-Ball Buckshot compared to an equal weight of 00B



heck yeah ima get me some of them for deer/hog dog season.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> And this has to do with hog dogging in what way ?



owe well lets help him all we can this is everything/hog dog section plus i like him he isn't snotty like the others.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i use Tru-Lock
> My Turkey is .640
> Turkey XXF.670
> XF.685
> ...



like this time next year when i have had my driver licence for a while i'll have to drive up there shoot some clay piegions and mabe go on a hunt with ya if wouldn't care?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

deer/or hog dogin cause like the sig says it's all about the dog's


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 14, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> i shot 1 at 15 yards (maybe a tad less) with 00 this year, 3 INCH, i think it has 15 pellets. it turned and ran. i think maybe it dropped a few hundred yards away, but only flinched right there. that night i heard the 'yotes like crazy in the direction the hog ran (across road, not my property).
> 
> after the fact, i asked on this forum about the shot placement. i was told shoulder was bad for 00 buck. i only had 1 chance. next time i will try head shot with buck. i HOPE it works better then the shoulders.
> 
> good luck to ya!



yeah head/spine is best if you can.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 16, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> like this time next year when i have had my driver licence for a while i'll have to drive up there shoot some clay piegions and mabe go on a hunt with ya if wouldn't care?



you are welcome to come anytime Grasshopper...btw...those Tri-Ball loads got some snap to um...keep ur cheek on the stock..don't pull outta the shot...dang things will leave a mark on ya


----------



## CAL (Nov 17, 2010)

Try taking 00 buck shot out of the shell,split them like sinkers and string them on some heavy monofil.Put the strung shot back in the shell.I saw this done many years ago with deer hunters.One would be surprised at what an increase in range it will give a shotgun.Like shooting a rifle except a whole lots more destructive.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 17, 2010)

CAL said:


> Try taking 00 buck shot out of the shell,split them like sinkers and string them on some heavy monofil.Put the strung shot back in the shell.I saw this done many years ago with deer hunters.One would be surprised at what an increase in range it will give a shotgun.Like shooting a rifle except a whole lots more destructive.



i wonder how hard that would be with the new harder shot


----------

